
Human eye inspires advance in computer vision from Boston College researchers - ph0rque
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2009/06/18/human.eye.inspires.advance.computer.vision.boston.college.researchers
======
caffeine
Papers available at: <http://www.cs.bc.edu/~hjiang/pub.html>

------
biohacker42
Anyone else surprised that this is a recent advancement, or is it just me?
Perhaps I'm underestimating the difficulty of the implementation?

But it seems to me anyone with any ability for introspection should have known
that: _When the human eye searches for an object it looks globally for the
rough location, size and orientation of the object. Then it zeros in on the
details_

------
pygy
The title is incorrect (it should be "mammal, maybe vertabrate brain", rather
than "human eye"), but the findings are wicked cool.

But if you emulate it too accurately, you'll end up emulating it's flaws too,
like change blindness... see <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voAntzB7EwE> .
This video is more about fooling the higher cortical areas, but similar
problems occur at a lower level too.

